
False Covid-19 claims taken down by Facebook and Twitter - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/08/facebook-joins-twitter-deletes-trump-campaigns-false-covid-19-claims/
======
mikece
This is going to make it easier to make the case that Facebook and Twitter are
in violation of Section 230: by editing or removing posts of platform users
they are making editorial decisions and are publishers and no longer eligible
for Section 230 protections.

That said, it might be time to revisit the intention and spirit of Section 230
since in the time in which it was written (1996) the idea of a service like
Facebook or Twitter and the media emissions of the Trump campaign had not
entered into the imagination of lawmakers. And if a revision to Section 230 is
made it needs to protect ALL online services, including scrappy startups and
small blogs/social services as well as the multi-billion dollar heavies.

